# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Máy cắt Laser cắt ống và tấm dài 6 mét, thép nguyên khối nặng 15 tấn

## Máy cắt CNC

*Máy cắt Laser* Fiber -1560FI có trọng lượng đạt 15 tấn với kết cấu thép nguyên khối và các linh kiện đến từ các thương hiệu CNC nổi tiếng trên thế giới như: Nhật, Pháp, Đức…. cho phép máy pha tôn dễ dàng, cùng với chức năng cắt ống gia công kim loại hình.

EMC không chỉ là giá thành tốt nhất, dịch vụ hoàn hảo nhất, chúng tôi còn cung cấp các giải pháp CNC tối ưu nhất, hiện đại nhất và chất lượng nhất…

Dòng máy cắt đa chức năng : cắt tấm và cắt ống.
– Khổ cắt 1,5m x 6m, đường kính ống tròn lớn nhất : 200, ống vuông 120*120.
– Đầu cắt Raytools – Thụy Sỹ.
– Linh kiện được nhập khẩu từ : Đức, Pháp, Nhật.
– Toàn bộ khung bàn được phay bằng công nghệ CNC hiện đại, được xử lý ram ủ nhiệt khử ứng xuất vật liệu trước khi đưa khỏi lò nung.
– Nguồn cắt IPG của Đức công nghệ Fiber Laser tiên tiến hàng đầu thế giới có tuổi thọ 34 năm.

Mới đây, đội kỹ thuật của công ty EMC đã vận chuyển và lắp đặt máy cắt Laser 2 chức năng này cho khách hàng tại thành phố Nha Trang xinh đẹp.




*Sản phẩm đẹp từng milimet cắt được bởi siêu máy cắt này:
*







*Video mô tả quá trình làm việc của máy cắt Laser EMC-1560Fi:
*



Để hiểu hơn về các thông số kỹ thuật của siêu máy cắt này, các bạn có thể liên hệ với tôi theo số: *0986 968 695*.

Hoặc truy cập website: https://hancatEMC.com để xem các hình ảnh chi tiết hơn.

----------

